# 4x/Dual Strecke gebaut von Johannes Fischbach und Guido Tschugg



## Philipp2 (17. Oktober 2009)

*Nur ca. 3km von Waldsassen, dem Hauptsitz von GHOST-Bikes entfernt wird von Mountainbike-Profi Johannes Fischbach eine MTB-Strecke auf einem Skihang gebaut.*

Die bauarbeiten sind bislang noch nicht weit fortgeschritten, aber dennoch sieht man, dass es sicher Spaß machen wird!

Bilder:


----------



## Philipp2 (17. Oktober 2009)

*Noch mehr Eindrücke:
*

Demnächst steht voraussichtlich erst einmal die Winterpause an und die Beschaffung neuer Erde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Oktober 2009)

Es wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt was für die Anfänger mit hinzustellen. Die Doubles z.B. sind für Einsteiger doch schon etwas zu heftig


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn die beiden genannten so etwas bauen  ... dann is nix anderes zu erwarten ... auf ner echten 4x strecke hast normal eh keinen spass als standardradlfahrer  du wirst es also überleben dort net zu fahrn *gg*


----------



## bedda (18. Oktober 2009)

@franzam:   es ist noch was kleineres auch geplant
                 aber erst mal wird das "große" fertig gemacht....


----------



## bedda (18. Oktober 2009)

*Kleiner vorgeschmack für's entstehende Roadgap:*


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/492939

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/492937

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/492938


----------



## franzam (18. Oktober 2009)

Mmh komisch, heuer wo Ghost keine Freeridebikes o.Ä. anbietet bauen sie ne eigene Teststrecke...


----------



## bedda (18. Oktober 2009)

so viel ich weis solln schon noch freeridebikes von ghost kommen


----------



## franzam (18. Oktober 2009)

...zu spät


----------



## bedda (18. Oktober 2009)

warum zu spät??


----------



## franzam (18. Oktober 2009)

ja mei, mir is die Tage was anderes zum Aufbauen ins Haus geflattert. Werd es aber erst wenns fertig ist ins Forum stellen.
Manche LBs aus dem Fichtelgebirge muss ich zuvor noch etwas neugierig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bedda (18. Oktober 2009)

ahh ja... ok


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ja mei, mir is die Tage was anderes zum Aufbauen ins Haus geflattert. Werd es aber erst wenns fertig ist ins Forum stellen.
> Manche LBs aus dem Fichtelgebirge muss ich zuvor noch etwas neugierig machen


 
ich steh da drüber 

is die strecke eigentlich mit lift angedacht? Schloppach?


----------



## Philipp2 (18. Oktober 2009)

> ich steh da drüber
> 
> is die strecke eigentlich mit lift angedacht? Schloppach?




Ja das mit dem Lift wird erst der TÜV entscheiden, ob der Transport von Bikern genehmigt wird - hoffentlich!

Aber es ist auf jeden Fall gedacht, dass der Lift dafür in Betrieb genommen wird, sollte die Nachfrage groß genug sein!


----------



## Philipp2 (18. Oktober 2009)

*Prominenter Besuch:*

GHOST A.T.G. Pro Teamkollege *Guido Tschugg*, schaute vorbei, wie die bisherigen Bauarbeiten vorangeschritten sind!


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2009)

Saucool, nochn neuer Park, der näher da ist als GK 
Find ich echt klasse.




franzam schrieb:


> Mmh komisch, heuer wo Ghost keine Freeridebikes o.Ä. anbietet bauen sie ne eigene Teststrecke...


vllt bauen sie ja ne Strecke, um künftige Bikes zu testen, bevor sie in den Laden kommen


----------



## bedda (21. Oktober 2009)

die strecke hat eigentlich nix mit ghost zu tun....


des geht alles vom turnverein waldsassen aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt....bis des Ding fertig ist bin ich 40......aber immernoch besser wie Franzamalter

Und schaut fei bloß das des mit dem Lift klappt


@Franzam: Nur der neugierde wegen...was haste dir denn gekauft

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja Lift ist für die alten Männer, wie z.B. Jörg schon wichtig. Ich muß mich halt beim raufkurbeln wieder entspannen - bin bergab immer so verkrampft.

@ JÖRG:
Was es wird?  Naja, du versuchst dein Bike leichter zu machen, ich z.Z. schwerer. Auf jeden Fall will ich mal die Hammerschmidt probieren.


----------



## Philipp2 (8. November 2009)

*Update:
*
Bilder von der Strecke nun auch auf der Homepage-Galerie des TVW´s!

Link: http://www.turnverein-waldsassen.de/tvwdown09.htm


----------



## Philipp2 (17. November 2009)

*Bilder:*

Die Strecke wird erst im Laufe des nächsten Jahres fertig sein, denn bislang steht nur der obere Teil!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. November 2009)

Philipp2 schrieb:


> *Bilder:*
> 
> Die Strecke wird erst im Laufe des nächsten Jahres fertig sein, denn bislang steht nur der obere Teil!



Das ist schon okay, schließlich werde ich auch erst nächstes Jahr (hoffentlich) in die Nähe ziehen können.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. September 2010)

Geht da eig was vorwärts ?
Man hört iwie gar nichts mehr...


----------



## bedda (11. September 2010)

jow...
heute wurde alles überarbeitet und nochmals  viel Erde hinzugefügt. Das heißt, alle Anlieger, Doubles, Tables  und Roadgabs (ca. 6-7m) vergrößert!! Außerdem wurde der unter Teil der Strecke begonnen , welcher auch mit vielen sehenswerten Hindernissen gespickt wird !!!

Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen !


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2010)

G.


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. September 2010)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## bedda (12. September 2010)

bei facebook sind nun bilder von der strecke hochgeladen...

hier der link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2054725&id=1402523265&l=03435becba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (12. September 2010)

schaut ja schon mal interessant aus.


----------



## bedda (12. September 2010)

Nexten Samstag wird ein Bagger kommen und mit den Feinheiten beginnen...
Danach gibts weitere Infos und Bilder...


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. September 2010)

Aber für heuer wirds wohl nichts mehr, oder?
Eher dann für nächste Saison.


----------



## Philipp2 (13. September 2010)

Wird richtig gut wenn die Strecke fertig ist, da sie auch eine ordentliche Länge haben wird.... richtig befahrbar wird sie warscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr sein....


noch mehr Bilder :


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. September 2010)

Schaut ja shcon mal einigermaßen aus 
Wird sicher cool, wenn des etz am Fahrenberg auch noch was wird, kann die neue Saison kommen


----------

